# Call Signs



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Good day Sparks,

I wonder if any of you gentlemen would put your technical manuals down long enough to advise me? Is there such a thing as a comprehensive list of call signs of ships past? Specifically I want the call sign of RMS Almanzora of 1915 to 1948, and if this might have varied during her career, as she was on her last trip as a Trooper in 1948.

Thanks,

John T


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello John
According to the 1921 Yearbook of Telegraphy and Telephony there was a British ship ALMANZORA with the call sign YZK owned by the Royal Mail Steam Packet Company. The radio station was operated by Siemens Bros. & Co. Ltd., Woolwich, London SE. If she lasted until 1948 then I guess that she would have been later allocated a four letter callsign but I don't have access to that information.

gwzm/John


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

John,

As far as I know there is no online list of the type that you are seeking. From shortly after the time that your ship entered service, the International Telecommunications Union/ITU published a list of Ships' Callsigns (Indicatifs d'Appel). The list was updated periodically by published supplements and then from time to time (at intervals of a few years) and updated reissue was printed.

They were (still are) priced in Swiss Francs and were never cheap. There were copies of the current versions on most ships but they were normally 'junked' when replaced by the newest issue. 

Initially, ships had 3-letter callsigns but these were later replaced by 4-letter callsigns, so your ship will have undergone at least one change. However apart from the unique 3-to-4 letter change to meet International regulations, it was not normal practice for the callsign assigned to a ship to be changed unless the vessel changed its country of registration.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

gwzm said:


> . If she lasted until 1948 then I guess that she would have been later allocated a four letter callsign but I don't have access to that information.


Gents,
Her callsign was GLTK

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=45a0086.pdf

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you Gentleman, especially Hugh for completing the quest.

John T


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Gwzm*



gwzm said:


> Hello John
> According to the 1921 Yearbook of Telegraphy and Telephony there was a British ship ALMANZORA with the call sign YZK owned by the Royal Mail Steam Packet Company. The radio station was operated by Siemens Bros. & Co. Ltd., Woolwich, London SE. If she lasted until 1948 then I guess that she would have been later allocated a four letter callsign but I don't have access to that information.
> 
> gwzm/John


Hi John, I am ex GWZM (1975-1987). Ken Grattan


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

... the International Telecommunications Union/ITU published a list of Ships' Callsigns (Indicatifs d'Appel). The list was updated periodically by published supplements and then from time to time (at intervals of a few years) and updated reissue was printed.
They were (still are) priced in Swiss Francs and were never cheap. There were copies of the current versions on most ships but they were normally 'junked' when replaced by the newest issue.[/QUOTE said:


> I must have been a hoarder even back in the days when I was an R/O! Somewhere I have the old copy from 1966 when a new edition arrived aboard 'Speybank'. Once every few years I happen across it.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

RayL said:


> I must have been a hoarder even back in the days when I was an R/O! Somewhere I have the old copy from 1966 when a new edition arrived aboard 'Speybank'. Once every few years I happen across it.


Any of you gents able to tell me call sign of ss Zena (Glens of Glasgow)? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zena*



beedeesea said:


> Any of you gents able to tell me call sign of ss Zena (Glens of Glasgow)? Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Brian, According to Lloyds Register 1962 the call sign was GVGZ but this may have been an earlier Zena. Although owner details are correct for Glens. Regards Roger


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone help with callsigns of:-

Borgnes (Jebsens)
City of Ripon.
Eucadia
Telnes (Jebsens)

The above are the only ones I've sailed on that I just can't remember.

Many thanks,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Roger Bentley said:


> Brian, According to Lloyds Register 1962 the call sign was GVGZ but this may have been an earlier Zena. Although owner details are correct for Glens. Regards Roger


If 1962 it must be the correct one, even though it fails to ring any bells.
Many thanks, Roger.
Regards
Brian


----------



## Brian Davidson (Mar 28, 2008)

Moulder said:


> Anyone help with callsigns of:-
> 
> Borgnes (Jebsens)
> City of Ripon.
> ...


Steve

If I recall correctly the City of Ripon was - GTYV. Sailed on her Sept 73 to Jan 74.

Regards
Brian


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Call signs - confirm that City of Ripon was GTYV, LLoyds for 1977 has a Eucadia - Anchor Line as GHQE.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks lads - much appreciated.
(Thumb)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

On the subject of callsigns, I wonder if any of our UK members can confirm a rumour I heard that callsigns were not 'recycled'......


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I think that must be a furphy because the Queen Elizabeth 2 took the callsign of the previous Queen Elizabeth - GBTT (I think).

John T.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Telnes*



Moulder said:


> Thanks lads - much appreciated.
> (Thumb)


Found a Telnes of Jebsens with call sign JWNM, it is in the right time scale for you. Regards, Roger


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Roger Bentley said:


> Found a Telnes of Jebsens with call sign JWNM, it is in the right time scale for you. Regards, Roger


Thanks for that - nope, she was a G... callsign when I sailed on her in 1983. 

I think she's the only outstanding c/s on my list now as I had a memory bolt yesterday and GWUE was the c/s of Borgnes.

(Thumb)


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

This is bit of a long shot but the callsign GCVW seems to ring a bell. Wasn't this the Telnes which was on the UK east coast coal run from Tyne to Thames for some time?

Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Rhodri,

Yep that was her - she had a contract to take coal into Tilbury Power Station around '83/'84 - I did one trip on her (my last at sea) in '83. 

Now that c/s does ring familiar - many thanks.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------

